# habe problem mit MSI KT3 (333mhz) neu,findet boot cd nicht?



## subzero (3. Januar 2003)

hi..

also..mein problem..

habe folgende teile gekauft...
-msi kt3 333mhz
-amd 2000 xp+
-infenion 256 ddr (333mhz)

habe philips brenner und billig cd rom
und ati rage fury maxx 64mb

habe das ganze gestern angeschlossn...
aber beim booten will der ja ne diskette..oda eine boot cd..

habe das ganze ma so gestellt das der von cd booten soll!
dann stecke ich die win 98 cd rein aber der sacht dann beim suchen not found?!?!

also..das phillips cd-rw ist master, dort packe ich auch die cd rein..

kann mir da einer ma helfen...danke!


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (3. Januar 2003)

> und ati rage fury maxx 64mb


Nicht dein Ernst oder?

Zum Thema:
Windows 98 kann man nicht direkt von CD installieren.
Heißt: Startdiskette ausleihen -> 3,5 Floppy als 1st Boot Device setzen, Rechner starten, CD rein...
Warten bis die Bootdiskette fertig geladen ist...

"cd d:" eintippen

"setup" eintippen

Installation läuft.

/OT/ Win98 ist ein Wettrennen zwischen Programmabstürzen und Bluescreens //OT/


----------



## Paule (3. Januar 2003)

oder du holst dir einfach ne bootbare cd 
gestern hab ich mir auch mal wieder win98 installieren wollen , von meiner "Backup-CD"   vin Windows SE hats nicht geklappt , aber , von der uralten windows 98 original CD konnte ich problemlos booten , und dann auch installieren.... juhu , und dann hats mir mein windows XP zerschossen....
aber ich finde , du solltest dir zu dem system noch windows XP home edition kaufen , weil windows 98 schon sehr eingeschränkt ist , und der support dafür auch immer schlechter wird, und ich denke mal , dass du von der Xp-CD dann auch ohne Probleme booten können solltest  und ne Rage Fury , die is ja nu nix für dein System also mindestens würde ich da , ne Gf4 mx 440&460 reinpacken ,wenns dir ums Geld geht , wenn nicht mindestens ne Geforce4ti4200....
grüße
 Paule


----------

